# Baled with a NH 565 - new baler decision clearer



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I helped a neighbor bale last night with a NH 565 and wished the entire time I had my own set up with my NH 273. For a three year old machine I was not impressed with the capacity at all. Those of you that said just the same were definitely correct.

Now I will definitely be looking for a 575 or BC5070 to increase our habling capacity and decrease time int he field.

Jim


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I bought a 5070 over the winter , got to use it for the first time this spring and that baler will eat hay up , im satisfied.
THOMAS


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I am not sure of the new number, but the 570 was basically the same machine as the 575, it was just that the 575 had a wider pickup width. If the pickup width on the 565 was satisfactory, I wouldn't walk past a 570 that was a real deal. Otherwise, you are correct - the feeding mechanism in the 565 is that same as the old time balers, right? That was a outdated design 20 years ago.

Rodney


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Lazy J said:


> I helped a neighbor bale last night with a NH 565 and wished the entire time I had my own set up with my NH 273. For a three year old machine I was not impressed with the capacity at all. Those of you that said just the same were definitely correct.
> 
> Now I will definitely be looking for a 575 or BC5070 to increase our habling capacity and decrease time int he field.
> 
> Jim


I have a NH 575. I like the baler. The only problem I had was going over corrugations. A feed dog bounced up and got caught on top of the chamber and did a lot of damage. I have an old MF 124 that I think made better bales and didn't leave pieces of string out in the field.


----------



## PaCustomBaling (Jun 6, 2009)

Rodney R said:


> I am not sure of the new number, but the 570 was basically the same machine as the 575, it was just that the 575 had a wider pickup width. If the pickup width on the 565 was satisfactory, I wouldn't walk past a 570 that was a real deal. Otherwise, you are correct - the feeding mechanism in the 565 is that same as the old time balers, right? That was a outdated design 20 years ago.
> 
> Rodney


The 575 has more strokes per minute compared to the 570, making it a higher capacity baler as well as a wider pickup. Both the JD 348 and the NH 575 have the same strokes per minute. As for the new numbers, all models are identical to the old numbers... just new decals and some minor mechanical changes.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

PaCustomBaling said:


> The 575 has more strokes per minute compared to the 570, making it a higher capacity baler as well as a wider pickup. Both the JD 348 and the NH 575 have the same strokes per minute. As for the new numbers, all models are identical to the old numbers... just new decals and some minor mechanical changes.


Actually the 570 and 575 all have the same stroke rating of 93. the pickup is only 65" on the 570 and 75' on the 575. The 570 only has 110 teeth on the pickup with 5 bars while the 575has 156 teeth on six bars.

So both machines have the same putput capacity, but the 575 has a greater ability to get hay into the bale chamber compared to the 570.

These specification data came from the BC5000 specification sheet so I extrapolated back to the old model numbers.

Jim


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I had only put about 260 ton of hay through the NH 575 before the very left top feed dog spring cracked and and the cam came around and struck it. this was a new baler. Mechanic said keep the dog springs on hand. I now have extra for emergencies.

I run at about 2 mph and it bales about 3 ton per hour. We irrigate by gravitational flow in corrugations in WY and when you turn around at the top and bottom of the field you have to slow down. The corrugations are 22 inches apart and about 4 inches wide and 4 inches deep.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Jim,
That is 100% corect, my ole brochure from 1989 and 2005 both say the same thing.

The 570 (BC5060) has the same width of pickup as the 565 (BC5050), but the same feeder system as the 575 (BC5070).

nwfarmer brought up a good point - do all newer balers leave a piece of twine when they tie a bale?

Rodney


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

If you're talking about that short 1 1/2"-2" piece of twine, it is what is held in the twine disk as the knot is being formed. Any baler that uses the NH knotter system will have this. I can't say about the IH style knotter but I believe that's what Massey used also.

The knotter setup on the 575 is heavier and adjustable without disassembly compared to the 570. WB <><.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I am thinking about purchasing the hay saver rake that mounts on the side of the baler to widen the pick up area. Has anyone used that rake? I just bought a NH2550 swather. I just mounted some pieces of intertube below the wind row deflectors to see if it narrows the windrow, because the 2550 throws a wide wind row and even at 75 inches it is difficult to pick up all of the hay with the 575. There is an adjustment on the head to throw the hay upward into the deflectors but it still has a very wide windrow.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi everyone new member today. I had a 565 string baler that I used for 3 to 4 years and had no problems eating alot of hay. I found out real fast you have to run it at the recomended pto speed or it would clog up. Couln't putt around with it. Was looking for the 575 baler with wire because of the wider pickup and run across a steal on a 570 wire that was a great low bale baler and bought it. Love it as much as the 565.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

How does the price of the wire compare with the price of the string for bales?

In northwest Wyoming I sell hay by the bale Vs the ton. I ran into too many people cheating on scales 15 or 20 miles away. (unloading some of the hay etc.) I try try to weigh the bales as I bale giving a good weight, then charging by the bale. 2008 was $4.75 a bale which comes out to about $152 a ton. I tell them they can weigh the bales if they want but this is my price.I have no problem selling the hay and have gotten rid of the cheaters.


----------

